
Microsoft Must Buy Twitter - Flemlord
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-must-buy-twitter-2009-5
======
natrius
_"Twitter ... created a new and popular way for people to use the Internet to
discover content and research products they want to buy."_

Come on, seriously? How many people do that? How is it better than normal
product reviews that are all over the internet? Just because people use
Twitter's search doesn't mean they're searching for products, or that they're
not just marketers monitoring their own brands. Who searches Twitter to
discover content?

What is it about Twitter that makes people babble incoherently?

------
jimfl
What if nobody buys Twitter, and it continues to be a huge mystery to self-
styled analyst types, and it continues to be of use to people who have figured
out to make use of it?

~~~
neilc
That would just give clueless analyst types more time and companies to write
their "$X _must_ buy Twitter" linkbait stories about, I think.

------
antidaily
Stop reading at "the first startup since Google..."

------
sachmanb
...or else the bunny gets it!

